# Sharp and Dohme Baltimore



## Lodzaglass (Jan 25, 2011)

Good evening all.

 Dug this little fella some time ago and always wondered as to its purpose and rarity.

 Totally unexpected find among much more local minerals etc.

 Very nice little bottle though!

 Just thought of showing it


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2011)

not very rare, a little pill bottle, always a nice additon...Jim


----------



## Lodzaglass (Jan 25, 2011)

Cheers Jim.

 Dug from a c1910 seam with some late 19th Century bits, nearly all broken, quite pleased to get the little Sharp and Dohme out in one piece.  A nice keeper.

 Many thanks.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 25, 2011)

Those really are quite plentiful but I also really like them and have always kept every one I ever dug or run across other wise. I am a sucker for these little bottles of all sorts and still seek them today. I line them up above my windows on a ledge.   FUN ! !


----------



## KBbottles (Jan 26, 2011)

I have one in cobalt that i keep meaning to post!


----------



## rockbot (Jan 26, 2011)

I had a clear one of those. Cute little guys!


----------



## cracked bottle (Jan 26, 2011)

The cobalt and clear ones are harder to find.

 Marc


----------



## glass man (Jan 26, 2011)

MY SANTA PARTNER GAVE ME TWO...I LOVE EM!! JAMIE


----------



## Clam (Jan 27, 2011)

These are actually poisons from sharp & Dohme they come in clear, amber and cobalt. The clear one is actually the hardest one to find and the only one I would consider rare.


----------

